# Bummer



## Greg King (Mar 26, 2006)

Just started my martial arts training and got my first belt promotion in KyuKi-do and now i find out i have to have surgery (hernia).6 weeks recovery :disgust:


----------



## Lisa (Mar 26, 2006)

Oh man!  Greg, that does suck so much!

Don't let it discourage you too much.  Take care of the hernia now before it becomes worse and takes you out of training for a longer period of time.

During recorvery, after you are feeling up to it, perhaps you could go over forms in your mind or in the upper body (if hernia is in lower region) but GO SLOW and don't push your body too fast or recovery will take longer.

Also, go and watch classes so you can feel that you are still part of the school.  Keep in touch and perhaps your instructor has some good suggestions of reading material for you to enjoy during recovery.

I wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Greg King (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks Lisa for the encouragement.


----------



## Gemini (Mar 26, 2006)

We've had 2 students go through the same thing. Bad news is, it puts you out of commision for awhile. Good news is, if you're careful, you can expect a full recovery. Lisa's suggestion about keeping in contact with the school is a good one. It helps keep your head in the game and you'd be surprised at what you can still pick up even when you're observing and not praticing yourself. It also won't go unnoticed by your fellow practioners and instructor. Best wishes for a speedy recovery there brother!


----------



## Greg King (Mar 26, 2006)

Good news is my son is at the school 4 days a week and i have to be there. he's 12 and is testing for his red belt (red is a senior belt before black in KyuKi-Do)


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 26, 2006)

Congrats on your yellow belt. Sorry to hear about your 6 week lay off. Like Lisa said, take it easy comin' back. You won't do yourself any good rushin' it.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 26, 2006)

My best wishes to you.
Surgery sucks  as it takes you out of and off the practice floor as well as messing up your normal home life.
I'm sure once the recovery period is over you will find practice a little easier, however.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 26, 2006)

Most everyone that is in martial arts for the long haul has a setback from time to time, physical and / or mental.
Use the time to do other things such as reading books on your style or other styles, watch martial arts videos, etc....
Watching classes will still be of benefit too!
When you come back, come back slowly and gradually!!
Good luck!


----------



## Miles (Mar 26, 2006)

Good luck with your surgery and a speedy recovery!  There is never a good time for surgery, whether you are a white belt or a black belt.  But if you need it, get it!  Come back slowly so you don't injure yourself!

Miles


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 26, 2006)

Yes, it is a bummer. Life happens.  Hope your recovery is fast, but take the time to get healed 100%.  You can practice the form in your mind, self defense technique, even sitting in bed, down block punch etc.  Maybe your instructor can show you some more blocks--like inside middle block and high block as well as they will be coming up soon. And when you are better do what Lisa did and just observe, you do learn alot.  I did that as well, when I was out with a bad knee more than once.  And you can always stop in here...
TW


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 26, 2006)

Last summer I caught pneumonia.  Lasted for almost six months.  Two weeks after I could finally start going back to my classes, I got a hernia and was out for another 2 and a half months.  I feel for you.  All the advice you've been given is great.  Stay in touch with your school, and go through those forms in your head.  I actually ended up understanding some of the principles of my art a little better when I could do nothing but think about it.

Hope your recovery is speedy, but don't push yourself too hard.

Jeff


----------



## stickarts (Mar 27, 2006)

Also a good time to put together a notebook, or add to it if you already have one, detailing your techniques, things you have learned, etc...
A good time to do the things you may not ordinarily have time for.
In 20 years I have had 2 setbacks, each were aggravating but you just do the best with what you have been dealt! :0)


----------



## Greg King (Mar 27, 2006)

Surgery went well this morning.they gave me a shot and 30 seconds later i was out .very sore but i guess thats what vicodin is for.hernia was only the size of a dime and they didn't have to use mesh to line my torso.went in through my belly button and should be back to work with restrictions in about a week....THANK YOU for all the kind words and encouragement


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 27, 2006)

Speedy recovery, Greg!  Take it easy, now!


----------



## Fluffy (Mar 28, 2006)

You are in my thoughts.  Take it easy!  :jedi1:


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm glad to hear the good news, and I wish you a very speedy recovery!  It'll be rough not being able to train any time soon, just take it easy.


----------

